# Help! Post Neuter Zoomies!



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Hi there! Buddy just got neutered on the 17th. The first night he slept in our room, no cone, no issues. We didn't put his cone on him at all the evening he came home, that first night, or Friday, as we were with him the entire time. Friday night he slept in his crate, no cone. We were thinking 'awww, he's doing sooo well!!!'. Saturday AM I wake up, look at the incision site, NO STITCHES! He ate them! Of course I was panicking, we talked to our vet tech who is a neighbor and becuase it wasn't open, bleeding, or overly red put suture strips on him and liquid bandaid - AND the cone when I wasn't with him. I'm happy to say he's healed up, no issues. But my lesson learned is that we really needed to have that cone on him. 

Just in my opinion, if you are there with him no cone is fine, but if you aren't, you really need to put it on him, otherwise you may end up in our situation! And I think we got lucky, it could have been a lot worse for Buddy!

Good luck! Hang in there! Poor Buddy was out of his mind with excitement and needing to run, and I'll admit we only lasted 6 days without a major running session. I did take him on 'calm' walks (1 mile) after 4 days...that helped some!


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

One more suggestion on draining energy. Buddy loves the hard nylabones (I know they are a bit controvercial, but we've been very lucky with them) so I got 2 new ones for the day after his surgery. He chewed and chewed for about 1 hr straight then zonked out. Does he have anything like that, that will tire him out some? You could try freezing something in a kong and have him work at that awhile. Sometimes I'll put carrots in it, close the small end with peanut butter, then fill the rest up with low sodium broth...that keeps my guys busy for almost a full hour!


----------



## Edison's_Minions (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks so much for your reply!

I'm so glad your Buddy is feeling better. Poor guy...and poor you!!

We did set up camp for Eds in our room last night and he did great. He's been very good about staying away from the incision this morning but I will definitely be putting the cone on him when I have to leave for classes later. 

The nylabone is a great idea! I'm going to go pick him up a new one shortly. For him, it couldn't be soon enough. In the mornings, it's his routine to lay on his back, hold a toy above his head and wiggle around (I should have named him Monkey) but we've been telling him no because we're worried he'll stretch out the incision (he was glued). He's getting quite pouty with all the "no's" and "calm down's" coming his way.

Here's hoping the ten days fly by... 

Thanks again so much for the info!!!


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

I'm thinking very happy thoughts for Eds that the 10 days is gone in a flash!! Not sure what your vet said about a nice mild walk after a few days, but that was really a saving grace for us with Buddy. You could just see in his eyes by day 4 he was out of his mind to run! Poor guy! The walk seemed to really help. 

Just thought I'd share that it's unanamous among both Buddy & Harley, their favorite is Dura chew in the Giant size, any flavor: http://www.nylabone.com/product-finder/my-dog-is/dog-large/dura-chew-bone-bacon.htm


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

no cone for Dixon and he was crypto. Quiet...wasn't going to happen, I had to crate him.










It took a long time for get the belly fuzz back!


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

I think the cone worked as a deterrant for Jackson.....he learned quickly that licking that area meant the cone was coming out :yuck:

Heck, I kept the cone and I might just show it to him next time he's a brat! :

But yeah when we were home the cone was off. When eh went to sleep at night we put it on him.

He was really back to his old self the night of surgery. He was a little clumsy, but he was still playful and not groggy at all. I was kind of hoping for a break in the action for a day or two, but no such luck


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Stress and excitement of seeing you again no doubt added to his exuberance. 

We just finished Gabby's spay. The leash was our friend. It was on her ALL the time unless she was in her crate. At first we held on to it, monitoring her every move. As she healed and started to understand no you can NOT beat up your sisters, nor can they beat up you, then we let her start dragging it around. She was not allowed to go downstairs without us, having the leash on her gave us something to grab. 

Gabby is HIGH DRIVE.... she settled into a routine. However the other day (over 10 days post op now) we let her outside without any other dogs, by herself off leash.... she was SO happy to stretch her legs. We didn't let it go on too long. She still has her stitches until tomorrow.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady was a big baby when he got neutered. Whenever the cone was on him, he would not even move!

MacKenzie - the cone stayed on the full 10 days. She had tons of crate time, and also had the leash on her at all times when she wasn't in the crate. She came home from being spayed as if nothing happened. We also did a lot of filled Kongs for her.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Jaro didn't have a cone and didn't lick much, but I am home all the time to watch him. He was a little quiet the first night but by morning jumping on the couch and just being himself. I think what our vet said was leash walks for 10 days--meaning no outside running, which is what I did, but that didn't really keep him quiet all the time. And we had no problem. I would not leave him alone unless he was crated or let him outside unleashed, otherwise just keep him as calm as you can, which is the best you can do.


----------



## Edison's_Minions (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone for the replies, we really appreciate it! 

I came home to a very solemn, humiliated lampshade with big brown eyes this evening. Thankfully, he is now quite content to gnaw on his new durachew(bacon flavored! Thanks Buddy and Harley!).

It was kind of a rough afternoon as Edison spontaneously decided to get the zoomies mid-nap and we ended up having to crate him to keep him calm. Our vet never said anything about being able to take him for a slow walk or anything. I might give them a call in the morning to ask because he's clearly going bonkers with this being laid-up business.

It doesn't help that his adorable golden lady friends keep walking past the house. 

Thanks again, everyone! I'm so glad to hear that all of your lovies are doing well now. It gives me hope that we too can overcome the most boring 10 days of Edison's life...


----------

